# ultra light or not?



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I use to have a Taurus ultra light revolver model 85 but didn't like it cause of the weight so i traded it in. Now i miss that thing and the problem is now do i get another ultra light or buy my buddies model 85 which is not a ultra light. The only thing is i would get it refinished because it has cosmetic wear on it and he wants 100 bucks for it, what do yins think. (Yins is a Pittsburgh saying sorry about that)


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Get a Taurus 605 then you can use .38 or .357


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Well I think you need to decide what the purpose of your 85 would be. I have a smith 637 (basically same gun), and its great for carry or car becuse its light. Although I carry my Ruger LCP now instead of it, but anyways. A cheifs special is not a target gun, 13 ounces or 25 ounces. So if you don't like it, whats the point of another one? Find a light carry gun you like better. All though for 100 bucks, its hard to pass up.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have both a Smith & Wesson Model 37 Chief's Special (all steel) and the hammerless Model 442 lightweight. The gun I carry? An all steel, K-Framed Model 19. Just feel more confident with six rounds, .357 Magnum, target sights, and single action capability.

Thank God, I've never had to use any attribute, but they're there.

Bob Wright


----------



## Rmart30 (Aug 13, 2008)

For $100 Id have it


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

People are different. I sacrifice size and weight for something big and heavy enough for me to shoot comfortable and accurate. I never found where I can have both, so I choose what will give me the most confidence.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I use a Taurus 85 ULBH, (bobbed hammer) in black that I carry as an alternate pocket carry EDC. I purchased the AGI Taurus Armorer DVD and have had the gun completely apart and inspected all of the parts. I know how to fix it (I did same for my J Frames and my G23) for most of the minor difficulties that can arise ( I was trained as an armorer in USMC). I have fired 300+ rounds through it and trust it literally with my life. As all of my carry pieces get inspected often and function checked every time I clean them, I feel okay with all of them. I fire 50 rounds in the piece I will carry every two weeks. Taurus 85 has performed as well as my S&Ws and I am happy with it. This piece is DAO, but has a good smooth but strong trigger pull (8# +) and is very accurate.

http://photos5.pix.ie/9E/B5/9EB5278DD265456FB62D0AF55759CDD2-500.jpg


----------

